# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Xenodermus javanicus

## RedDevil

Don't have a good picture of any of these, as I generally try to leave them alone.  I'll get some decent shots once I know they're settled in.

----------

iLikeSneks (03-20-2017),_Tonald Drump_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## John1982

Best of luck.  :Good Job:

----------

_Tonald Drump_ (12-01-2017)

----------


## RedDevil

I know, it's a bit nerve-wracking.

----------

John1982 (03-19-2017)

----------


## RedDevil

Same snake, different meal.

----------

John1982 (03-19-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

awesome animal

----------


## Dumdum333

aren't they supposed to be impossible to keep alive? And be eating frogs?

----------

tickyyy (12-11-2019)

----------


## Prognathodon

Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_RedDevil_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## RedDevil

> aren't they supposed to be impossible to keep alive? And be eating frogs?


For the most part, yes.  They eat more than just frogs, though.

----------

Dumdum333 (03-20-2017)

----------


## Dumdum333

ok well good luck, hope these ones dont die just because you wanted a cool pet  :Smile:

----------


## RedDevil

> ok well good luck, hope these ones dont die just because you wanted a cool pet


Me, too!

----------


## enginee837

There was a time when it was believed impossible to keep diamond pythons alive in captivity, good luck to you.  Please be generous with your new found knowledge regardless of success.

----------


## RedDevil

> There was a time when it was believed impossible to keep diamond pythons alive in captivity, good luck to you.  Please be generous with your new found knowledge regardless of success.


There has been some headway made on them.  I know a few people who have had their's going for years - one of which had them for 5 years before selling, and managed to get a cbb clutch from them at one point (poor hatch rate).  Like most snakes of this nature, the real challenge is getting ones that are healthy enough to make the transition.  I have no doubt that there will be more captive breedings occurring in the near future, so hopefully the offspring won't be as fragile and prone to stress.  Right now I'm working with four females, which were in captivity for a month before being sent from Germany to the US.  I've only had them for a few days, so it's a bit early to tell how they'll hold up.  I am following the direction given by the only known captive breeder, though, so hopefully they'll do well.

----------

_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),John1982 (03-24-2017),_ladywhipple02_ (11-28-2017),_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2017)

----------


## Neal

What type of fish are you feeding it?

----------


## RedDevil

Goldfish in the video. I'm about to set up tanks of various guppies/minnows for breeding, and a tadpole tank to quarantine them for a while before feeding. I'm hoping to ramp up dart frog production so that I can get a steady supply of those to offer as food, but it's just fish in the meantime. 

Btw, where in Louisiana are you located?

----------


## Neal

> Goldfish in the video. I'm about to set up tanks of various guppies/minnows for breeding, and a tadpole tank to quarantine them for a while before feeding. I'm hoping to ramp up dart frog production so that I can get a steady supply of those to offer as food, but it's just fish in the meantime. 
> 
> Btw, where in Louisiana are you located?


Hammond. I live about 20 mins from Sean & Tim.

I would avoid minnows, goldfish and a few other species due to thiaminase. In the long run it'll kill the snake.

----------


## RedDevil

Cool, I'm about 5 minutes from Tim lol

Definitely don't plan on feeding any of those exclusively - hoping to get them on a mostly frog diet. Thanks for the heads up.  Also, I'm beyond jealous of the Rhino Viper.

----------


## Neal

> Cool, I'm about 5 minutes from Tim lol
> 
> Definitely don't plan on feeding any of those exclusively - hoping to get them on a mostly frog diet. Thanks for the heads up.  Also, I'm beyond jealous of the Rhino Viper.


Thanks, I like my Rhino.

----------


## RedDevil

Unfortunately I don't have a permit yet. I'm working on a ~500sq.ft. herp room, separated from my house. Once that's done I'd like to add a rhino, gaboon, and eyelash viper.

----------


## Neal

> Unfortunately I don't have a permit yet. I'm working on a ~500sq.ft. herp room, separated from my house. Once that's done I'd like to add a rhino, gaboon, and eyelash viper.
> 
> I'll have to hit you up for some feeders - I typically just bulk order online, but I need a few things that don't justify an entire shipment just yet.


When you get ready to get your permit let me know and I'll work with you so you can get the required hours. Rhinos and Gaboons are awesome, just deserve a lot more respect than most people give them. They mistake tolerant for docile and those bites can leave permanent damage. I don't have any eyelash vipers, but I do have more squams coming, I love those things.

----------

_RedDevil_ (03-24-2017)

----------


## TOMMYTRADIX

I was going to mention the goldfish but someone has already mentioned it. Good luck with these!

----------


## Jhill001

These look freaking cool as heck.

----------

_RedDevil_ (04-20-2017)

----------


## RedDevil



----------

_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Starscream_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## RedDevil

Putting on weight.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-25-2017),_Alicia_ (11-28-2017),_Ax01_ (11-28-2017),Craiga 01453 (12-01-2017),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),maausen (12-03-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-27-2017),_Starscream_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

They look kinda similar to a Cape File snake I had years ago ... Seldom it is my main regret ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Ax01

so awesome! looks like it's doing well!

----------


## ladywhipple02

These are some awesome looking critters - I'm happy to see them gaining weight! Thanks for keeping us updated.

----------


## hilabeans

Wow.  Fascinating looking animals.  Glad they appear to be thriving!

----------


## RedDevil

Thanks! Also forgot about this video - caught it eating a worm, which I'm not sure had been noted previously.

----------

_Alicia_ (12-25-2017),Craiga 01453 (12-01-2017),dr del (11-30-2017),_Godzilla78_ (11-30-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Thanks! Also forgot about this video - caught it eating a worm, which I'm not sure had been noted previously.


Interesting ... I had a colony of Garter snakes who loved feasting on worms ... and fish .... that said I had one out on the lounge carpet and he made a bee-line for the meaty dog food on a saucer !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Godzilla78_ (11-30-2017)

----------


## RedDevil

June 2017 vs January 2018

----------

_Alicia_ (01-21-2018),_Dianne_ (01-16-2019),_Starscream_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Ian14

How are they doing now?

----------


## Knowell

Yes I'm curious too!

----------


## zina10

Updates please ?  :Smile:

----------


## Skyrivers

Yes. Updated!

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk

----------


## RedDevil

Havent logged in here in a while! So, unfortunate update - I had them for a year, went out of town, then came home to find something had chewed the ac wiring to my house and the inside was over 100F. Every animal in the house died in the incident, including the dozen or so Xenodermus I had. All but two were doing extremely well up until that point.

----------


## oropher101

Im sorry to hear that!

----------


## Bogertophis

> Havent logged in here in a while! So, unfortunate update - I had them for a year, went out of town, then came home to find something had chewed the ac wiring to my house and the inside was over 100F. Every animal in the house died in the incident, including the dozen or so Xenodermus I had. All but two were doing extremely well up until that point.


So awful, so sorry!   :Sad:

----------

